# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Grants back

## Timalay

It's offical (sorry if I spelt this wrong)

GRANTS GOING TO BE BACK.

There may be some hope for eastenders yet.

----------


## di marco

sorry to have to say this but this should really be in the spoiler section and its already been posted

----------


## Timalay

Well i'm sorry but i couldn't find it anywhere.

----------


## di marco

sorry if i caused offence, i wasnt having a go, i just thought i should let you know thats all

----------


## Timalay

Ok thanks anyway

----------


## Debs

moving to spoilers!

----------


## Debs

grants return is being discussed here already

closing

----------

